# stop villagers from moving in



## mismexx (Jul 1, 2013)

hello everyone !! there a new villagers that want to move in my town today but the spot that they want to move in i have plan to use it for other things. so how can i stop them from moving in that spot ? is there even a ways to stop it ?​


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71394-stop-villagers-from-moving-in


----------



## Sir.Sims (Jul 1, 2013)

It is not possible to completely prevent villagers from moving in (only your 10th villager is optional). However there is a small trick that let's you decide where they build their houses, please click HERE.

*BUT* the villager you are talking about will build his house on that spot.... there is nothing you can really do about this now (because you already "saved" the location / did not use the trick). You have to use that "Controlling-where-houses-appear"-trick next time.

_PS:_ Ignore every villager you do not like and eventually they will move out and you get your spot back.


----------



## mismexx (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks for the help ^^


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 1, 2013)

hope it works for you


----------



## mismexx (Jul 1, 2013)

but right now the problem is i forgot if i save my game before i saw the fence is up or not
because now im trying to get a villager to move out because his house in right in front of my bridge so it hard for me to to walk around it
i try hitting him with the net and report to isabella but nothing happened ><


----------



## SSM (Jul 1, 2013)

Unfortunately you're stuck with that villager for now - I've also had someone move in right in front of one of my bridges - it's really annoying. I've read a few different things about trying to get someone to move out - most people suggest:

 - hitting them with the net til they get annoyed
 - accepting an invite to their house and then not going
 - agreeing to deliver something to someone for them and then not delivering it

Some people suggest ignoring them completely doesn't work - so try still talking to them but then not helping them out with anything, or agreeing to do something and then not bothering!

Apparently complaining to Isabella is more if you want to reset their catchphrase or clothing, like if they've picked up a rude catchphrase somehow or are wearing a 'crude' design!


----------



## mismexx (Jul 1, 2013)

the things is even if i hitted them with the net they get angry or annoyed but if i enter a building they will go back to normal


----------



## SSM (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it'll just take time - I'm currently trying to get someone to move but it's slow progress. Unfortunately I think it's just one of those things where you'll have to be patient!


----------

